# I need help! (please help me :D thank you)



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

hello i'm sorry i'm just know to the breeding and cichlids. I don't know what cichlid this is they told me i just cant rember.

But any way's this is my tank.








Its an 10 gallon i blievie.
This my ciclids I have 2 females and 1 big male.








the people that i got my fish from today. They said the female have orange spot and the males the are big 
their female right in front of the male on the botthem left and their another female up closer to the right. does anyone know what kinda of cichlid this is?

one more thing why are they always in the conor? and the male is like picking up my graval and moving... does he want to mate with a female?


----------



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just let you know the dates are wrong they are just taken today i need to fix that...


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

They are Convicts (Archocentrus nigrofasciatus) http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=132 , and you will need a bigger tank. A 29 gallon long tank would be the smallest I would do a pair in.


----------



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oo one more thing, the male and one female already mated befor. that what they told me that are a couble already!

When do you think i should see if the female and male mated bec i buyed them togother and they already did a fry befor i bought them.

but now the male is acting werid, hes going under the rock (i moved made it look like a cave) a and hes going under the rock and moving the gravel is this a signed of something?

can some1 help me???


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the male is building a spawning pit to have more fry, looks like your going to have lots of babies hehe.

but on a side note, as mentioned, you will need a larger tank for the near future, at least a 20g Long (30"x12" footprint)

and also, convicts are a pairing fish, so i would remove the other female he is not paired with


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Could be a sign that they may spawn soon. The pits they excavate are for the wrigglers(newly hatched fry). You'll probably see eggs on top of the rock and then once the eggs hatch you wont see anything for a a few days until the fry are free swimming. Then you'll see lots of little cons. You'l probably want to return the unpaired female once you see which ones paired cause the pair will likely beat her up .

Like was mentioned before, you'll want a bigger tank. A 10g would work for growing out some fry, but not for keeping and breeding cons (or much else) long term. A 29g would be about as small as I would go personally , and something bigger would be better.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

beat you to it


----------



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok i have a quiston, are female Archocentrus nigrofasciatus be Terrertore sorry i dont know how to spell that word. But any way's i buyed 3 fish at the same time i buyed a male and female thoues 2 already mated befor and had a fry. And then i buyed another female. and now i cant rember wach one mated with the male the first time.. how can i tell?

and the one of the females are fighting with the other female....... does this mean she want to m8 with the male. Bue doesnt the male mate with the female...

What can i do help me please!!!!!


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

If you don't move the fish into a bigger tank, all you will have is one fish... more than likely the male. If you watch the fish you should be able to see who the pair is, or will be. The one that is getting the best attention for the male and vise versa. The new larger tank should be done so there is plenty of hiding spaces that the female can fit into, she will need to escape from the male from time to time. I hope this helps you.


----------



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have hide out, and i do plan very very very very soon to make my own big tank. Still think what i should do. lol

But i'm going to add new hide outs more rocks and my idea is for me to tell whos the ture mate for him i'm going to take one female out and keep on it and see how they do then if that one is the m8 then ill keep them in the for little bet tell the mate or whatever or if that one is not the ture one ill take the one and put that othe one in!

each female well be in the tank with the female for 5 min each.

well that be ok?


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Probably not the best plan. Your best plan is to leave them, see which one pairs with your male and then remove the other.

You are still going to need a larger tank.

You would be best off moving all to a larger tank, let them settle in,see what happens. Then remove the unpaired female.


----------



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea, but if you anyone finds me a cheap 20 gall. (how much them usally) But i have 2 10 gallons..

And sorry for the alot of quiston i'm new to cichlids and est. i really thank all of you helping me.
But i moved this female into my other 10 gal tank (same water,same gravel,plants,filter,heater,rocks) and then in the other tank their is a female and a male and they alway's under the rock or appoved the rock is this a sign and i know about the picking up grave hes making a fry hole or something. he doing that under the rock (look like a gave) is this really a sgin that he want to m8 with this female. When well they lay the 1-100 or something 300 eggs..

can some1 show me a guide how to breed thoues fish thank you ;D


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=135089


----------



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok now the male is under the rock alot hes guarding something but i dont see any eggs? like wtf?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

They have likely spawnd and he's guarding a bunch of babies. Youll see them soon enough.


----------



## codystar1 (Dec 30, 2008)

w8 hes guarding baby's that were not ever in a egg? that misted up...


----------

